# Just a Quick 5 Pounds of Cold Smoked Cheese (QView)



## alelover (May 15, 2011)

Need some more smoked cheese for a party Memorial Day weekend. 2 weeks will be cutting it close but what the hell. Since it's so dang easy.

Got some cheese at Wally World.








Sliced into approximately 4 oz. chunks.







Got out some Hickory/Pecan and some Apple dust for the HAAS.







Mixed a cup of each together. Apple is on the right.







Filled up the HAAS with the mix.













Put the cheese in the smoke chamber.







It was 73 inside the chamber.







Fired up the HAAS.







Had a few bystanders watching over my shoulder.







Smoked the cheese for 4 hours. Looked and smelled good.







Put it in the fridge while I prepped all my seal-a-meal bags.







Got 4 hours and only burned 3 rows. It was humid yesterday. That may account for the slower than usual burn.







Sealed up and ready for some aging.







Thanks for watching.


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Looks good!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (May 15, 2011)

Looking good.  Only thing I do different is to put the AMNS directly in the smoke chamber.

Did you get your scale?  I am waiting for your review!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Just smoked some fresh mozzarella yesterday and just cant get enough of . I have posted so many threads on fresh mozzarella I dont even bother. The AMNS sure makes doing cheese doesnt it.

Your cheese looks great. Have you ever stuffed meatbals with the smoked cheese? They are amazing


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats on a great cold smoke. You should be OK with two weeks in the fridge. More would be better, but you shouldn't get any complaints. It's all good my friend.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

looks awesome this is my next tackle is to cold smoke cheese for the first time


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2011)

Looks good. I need to do more cheese


----------



## tyotrain (May 15, 2011)

looks great nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

Good looking cheese. That seriously sharp cheddar is one of my favorite cheeses. It's the only cheese we use in ABT's.


----------



## alelover (May 16, 2011)

Thank you my friends. Seriously sharp is my fave too Al. Tacos, Omelets, ABTs, chunks. I eat it any way I can. It is unbelievable smoked too.


----------



## venture (May 16, 2011)

I will vote for the sharp cheddar or even extra sharp, budget permitting.  Having said that, when there is a price difference that matters, I have found that smoking the cheese will raise it above its original quality in flavor.  I say this only for the retired old farts like me who are living on a budget.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## graniteman (May 16, 2011)

Great looking cheese, just open my last batch after 2 weeks, my buddies and wife love them.  just using a few bags now, letting the rest of them age a few more weeks.  that's if I can stay away, that's always the hardest part. Good Luck


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2011)

Nice Job on the cheese, it looks great...


----------

